# Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit



## Christine (8. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,

bekanntlich ist der Herbst, der ja fast schon da ist, die beste Pflanzzeit für Stauden - und genau passend habe ich grad zufällig entdeckt, das unser Werner sein Sortiment ein wenig umstellt.
Deshalb gibt es u.a. Sortimente zu Sonderpreisen - und obendrauf gibt es auch noch 20 % Rabatt.

Das absolute Highlight  für mich: Sumpfhibiskus und das Hosta-Paket. 

Ich denke, gerade Gartenneubesitzer und -umgestalter werden hier fündig!


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Hallo Christine,
da sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen! Ganz unbewußt bin ich Deinem Aufruf schon gefolgt, um meinen Teich noch ein wenig aufzubessern . Auch für den "übrigen" Garten findet man bei Werner schöne Dinge... . Hier mal nur ein Beispiel am Teich, wo es noch besser geht:
   .
Im zweiten Bild sieht man neben dem __ Froschlöffel eine Reihe Schwanenblumen. Die direkt neben dem Froschlöffel habe ich Ende Juni gedüngt ... . Nicht nur dort ist also ein wenig Experimentieren und geduld angesagt, bis die richtige Kombi steht ...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Hallo Christine,
rate mal, wer sich diese Woche auf eine Lieferung mit u.a. __ Sumpfhibiskus freuen darf????


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt, was Werner mir da Feines liefern wird... __ Sumpfhibiskus


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Huhu,

nicht nur bei Werner gibt es jetzt Schnäppchen - interessant ist auch dieser Shop hier. __ Winterharte Bananen ab 2,50 - da kann man nicht meckern....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Hi CHristine,
wäre der Palmengarten-Mann nicht so weit weg.... wär' ich ja wohl schon hingefahren... und hätte 'ne ganze Schiebkarre Lavendelpötte abgeholt.

Hey Werner,
Dein Paket ist heute angekommen, wie immer, alles bestens verpackt.
Die 3 Hibisken sind schon an die Teiche gezogen, hoffe, daß sie den Winter gut überstehen und mich im nächsten Jahr mit tollen Blüten überraschen.


----------



## Nepomuk (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Staudenpflanzzeit*

Auch bei uns ist heute das Packerl angekommen. Habens gerade schon mit der Nachbarin angeschaut...sie ist total begeistert und wird wohl morgen ihren Garten auf Knie unsicher machen, um ihre Schätze einzusetzen.

Gruß
Nepo


----------

